# Designing the hardware



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Designing the hardware.



> *Computer chips' clocks have stopped getting faster. To maintain the regular doubling of computer power that we now take for granted, chip makers have been giving chips more "cores," or processing units. But how to distribute computations across multiple cores is a hard problem, and this series of articles examines the different levels at which MIT researchers are tackling it, from hardware design up to the development of new programming languages.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

